# Clay Dirt and Morels



## Sara GemLuv (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey just wondering if anyone has experience hunting morels in clay dirt? I don't wanna waste my time hunting where morels have a hard time growing.


----------



## Steve3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Our soil here in Clermont County has a very high clay content, and I have found morels in my yard.. but never very many. I find a few here and there every year.. but it never seems like they are in the same place. I got 3 growing in leaf clutter on top of very dry, clay soil.. I cant figure them out!


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

Sara GemLuv said:


> Hey just wondering if anyone has experience hunting morels in clay dirt? I don't wanna waste my time hunting where morels have a hard time


----------



## Holly Weyhing (Apr 23, 2020)

Here in Michigan my family and I have discovered Morels grow wherever they want. Keep your eyes peeled at all times! We've found in moss, clay, sand, peeking out from concrete blocks, in fields, in grass, by Elms, by Maples, by Willow trees, by dumpsters........


----------

